# The Ultimate R35 Reg?



## LiamGTR (Nov 26, 2006)

Not sure if this is a photoshop or not...


----------



## ol'_200sx_thing (Apr 26, 2007)

prob cost more than the car if its not !


----------



## pwpro (Jun 6, 2009)

Andys car Nissan GTR | PW Pro shes packing around 1000 bhp


----------



## LiamGTR (Nov 26, 2006)

Oh god. Incredible. Didn't even know LM offers a 1k bhp package


----------



## Nas (Sep 22, 2008)

The number plate does exist, similarly as do R34/R33/R32 GTR variants too. I recall a thread from a very long time ago where some of them were on DVLA auction?

All appear to be on corresponding GTR's, with the exception of R32 GTR which is on a VW GOLF R32


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

No mine is better!!


----------



## LiamGTR (Nov 26, 2006)

Speaking of UFO there is 'UFO 4 LET' next to me, haha!


----------



## Takamo (Oct 18, 2005)

Seen that a Litchfields


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

Have seen FA57 GTR too.


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

It indeed came up at a DVLA auction quite a few years ago and there was a thread on here prior to the sale.
A forum member paid around 3-4k for it, and at the time I felt it was way overpriced for such a car specific plate. In other words the plate would lose value once the R35 goes out of production.

I myself have GTR 70Y on retention. Just haven't got round to putting it on my car yet.


----------



## SamboGrove (Jun 27, 2010)

charles charlie said:


> It indeed came up at a DVLA auction quite a few years ago and there was a thread on here prior to the sale.
> A forum member paid around 3-4k for it, and at the time I felt it was way overpriced for such a car specific plate. In other words the plate would lose value once the R35 goes out of production.
> 
> I myself have GTR 70Y on retention. Just haven't got round to putting it on my car yet.


Did you get that at dvla auction Andy?

I was live bidding on it and was willing to go up to just over a grand and missed out as it went a bit higher.


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

SamboGrove said:


> Did you get that at dvla auction Andy?
> 
> I was live bidding on it and was willing to go up to just over a grand and missed out as it went a bit higher.


Yes it was that very same auction Sam. So I have you to thank for helping me spend more money eh?! :chuckle:


----------



## SamboGrove (Jun 27, 2010)

charles charlie said:


> Yes it was that very same auction Sam. So I have you to thank for helping me spend more money eh?! :chuckle:


You bastard! To be fair I was going to bid and it was down at about 400 and then jumped to over what I was prepared to pay in one go. Don't know if that was you gazzumping everybody or what but that was game over for me!


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

SamboGrove said:


> You bastard! To be fair I was going to bid and it was down at about 400 and then jumped to over what I was prepared to pay in one go. Don't know if that was you gazzumping everybody or what but that was game over for me!


I was in work so set a maximum bid and it was done automatically. I just paid the bill later that day. It went for less than I expected tbh.

I had thought about selling it but I'll hang onto it now and get it in my car before the summer


----------



## jerryr32 (Nov 16, 2013)

I recently bought d5 tsn for my r32 not everyone gets it though ,it was either that or my friends plate he's selling D10 Who but im not the biggest dr who fan


----------



## Tin (Aug 15, 2010)

charles charlie said:


> I was in work so set a maximum bid and it was done automatically. I just paid the bill later that day. It went for less than I expected tbh.



hhahaha I was bidding on that one too! you outbid me by a £100! :chuckle:


----------



## SamboGrove (Jun 27, 2010)

And there was me hoping nobody else had spotted it!


----------



## Guy (Jun 27, 2001)

TREG said:


> No mine is better!!


Thats my old car (unless someone moved the plate from my '09 GTR onto another DMG one).

Great photo BTW.


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

I bought HN04 NSX (HNDA NSX) and FA57 NSX in anticipation of the next car.

Not sure I'll buy the car but probably worth hanging on the plates for a while.


----------



## misters3 (Jun 23, 2008)

I got my mum FA13VRS on her Fabia Vrs. Don't think she even noticed.


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

Me and the family were up in the lakes last year and whilst driving home I overtook an old MX5

It's reg number?

P3 DOS


----------



## Henry 145 (Jul 15, 2009)

2009 Nissan GTR (UK Supplied) - Litchfield Motors

From memory this is the R35 GTR plate car


----------



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

Henry 145 said:


> 2009 Nissan GTR (UK Supplied) - Litchfield Motors
> 
> From memory this is the R35 GTR plate car


wow lovely bit of kit, I wonder if you get the plate with it?? hmmm


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

the R35 GTR plate he purchased for 6K off the DVLA

I prefer mine anyway as only geeks get it

V23 GTR in Japanese 2=Ni and 3= San

V Ni San GTR....


----------



## LiamGTR (Nov 26, 2006)

Robbie J said:


> V Ni San GTR....



I can see why you'd prefer that over R35 GTR..


----------



## john beesla (Jun 6, 2011)

That's a great plate maybe I have next best? :chuckle:


----------



## robgtr90 (Aug 3, 2013)

i can second that john , best reg I've seen on a 35 mate


----------



## LiamGTR (Nov 26, 2006)

Nice reg John!


----------



## Hugh Keir (Jul 25, 2001)

Beauty is in the eye of the beholder !!!!


----------

